# Two Pigeons To Good Home, Binbrook Ontario



## Sarah627 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have two pigeons that I am trying to rehome. I beleive them both to be female as they have laid eggs but they are never fertile. I dont see one or the other actually laying, so I assume they both do from time to time. One is a roller and is banded, one is rather plain without a band. If anyone is interested please let me know, thanks!


----------

